# killer book



## drummingman (Nov 16, 2006)

this looks like a killer book on ground fighting in karate.do any of you have it? if so what do you think?
http://www.amazon.com/Karates-Grapp...3200/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b/102-7617694-9794517


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (Nov 17, 2006)

It is an EXCELLANT book but in my opinion the book by the same author..."Bunkai-jutsu" is even better!


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 17, 2006)

Does it really get into the grappling aspect ver well? Standing and on the ground?


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (Nov 22, 2006)

Very detailed in both standing and ground but more focused on groung in my opinion.


----------



## exile (Nov 22, 2006)

RyuKyuBushi said:


> It is an EXCELLANT book but in my opinion the book by the same author..."Bunkai-jutsu" is even better!



I agree on both parts of RKB's assessment...


----------



## Naha (Nov 30, 2006)

The author has a website http://www.iainabernethy.com/ with a lot of information and articles.  There are even a couple of free e-books.  He does some great things with bunkai.  He has some good articles on the Pinan / Heian series and the bunkai behind them, lots of gappling.  He also has an interesting discussion of blocks in the articles, saying that what we call blocks were not originally intended to be such.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 30, 2006)

Naha said:


> The author has a website http://www.iainabernethy.com/ with a lot of information and articles. There are even a couple of free e-books. He does some great things with bunkai. He has some good articles on the Pinan / Heian series and the bunkai behind them, lots of gappling. He also has an interesting discussion of blocks in the articles, saying that what we call blocks were not originally intended to be such.


 
Wow, thanks for that link!  He has some really good articles.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 30, 2006)

Fantastic book it will certainly help anybody


----------



## donna (Nov 30, 2006)

Naha said:


> The author has a website http://www.iainabernethy.com/ with a lot of information and articles. There are even a couple of free e-books. He does some great things with bunkai. He has some good articles on the Pinan / Heian series and the bunkai behind them, lots of gappling. He also has an interesting discussion of blocks in the articles, saying that what we call blocks were not originally intended to be such.


Thanks for the link, lots of interesting reading.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 30, 2006)

I've got most all of Iain's stuff and have had the priviledge of working with him one on one.  Very knowledgeable and definitely a good egg.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

